# ruimte op :(

## Rick

ik heb net een gentoo install gedaan op mijn laptop maar ik heb nu constant het probleem dat m'n hd ruimte op is

ik heb /var/tmp en /usr/portage al verwijdert maar toch heb ik elke keer te weinig ruimte.

Weet iemand wat dit kan veroorzaken?

ik kan nu niet eens X installeren

btw het is een 2gig partitie

----------

## Guest

misschien andere stage nemen?

----------

## garo

Draai mijn scriptje eens:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl -w

@find=split(/\n/,`find /`);

foreach $file (@find){

  if(-f $file){

    @gegevens=stat($file);

    push(@files,$file);

    push(@size,$gegevens[7]);

  }

}

@sortsize=sort{$b <=> $a}(@size);

foreach $sortsize (@sortsize){

  for($teller=0;$teller!=@files;$teller++){

    if($sortsize==$size[$teller]){

      print "$sortsize $files[$teller]\n";

      splice(@files,$teller,1);

      splice(@size,$teller,1);

      $teller--;

    }

  }

}
```

Als uitvoer toont het de omvang elk bestand en sorteert het de bestanden op omvang (De grootste bestanden bovenaan). Om bijvoorbeeld de 50 grootste bestanden te zien doe je:

```
het_perl_script | head -n 50
```

PS: Dit script neemt zijn tijd, het kan zijn dat het enkele uren bezig is...

----------

## Mandark

 *Quote:*   

> misschien andere stage nemen?

 

Ik heb Gentoo vanuit stage-1 gebouwd op een 2GB partitie. Met X en Gnome. En ik heb nog 800MB vrij.

Ik weet niet wat voor invloed een stage-3 instalatie op het schijfgebruik heeft.

Johan

----------

## Rick

ik ga de install wel eventjes overnieuw doen, maar dan stage 1

de settings gooi ik wel over naar de windows part, gotta love ext2ifs

dan maak ik er direct een 2,5gig part van, dat moet voorlopig wel genoeg zijn

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Rick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> de settings gooi ik wel over naar de windows part, gotta love ext2ifs
> 
> 

 

is er zo ook iets voor reiserfs?

----------

## Rick

niet dat ik weet, reiser is gewoon nog te nieuw en daarom ook nog niet omgezet

Toch heb ik een site gevonden van iemand die er wel mee bezig is: link

----------

## XiM

Ik gebruik rfstool om reiferfs vanuit windows te kunnen lezen. Ik heb helaas geen GUI of filesystem driver kunnen vinden

----------

## JefP@@

voor reiserfs bestaat het nog niet denk ik...

2,5 gig vind ik persoonlijk nogal weinig. Als je box alleen dient om te serveren, lijkt het me wel ok. Je kan ook gewoon een andere partitie aanmaken en daarop alles compileren (zet vb /var/tmp als mount point voor die paritie). Zo hou je alleen maar binaries over op je originele partitie. Kuis ook af en toe /usr/portage/distfiles eens uit. De portage tree zelf is maar een 40tal mb, dus dat is  de grote kost niet...

grtz

----------

## dabooty

vergeet niet dat compileren redelijk wat vrije ruimte vraagt voor tijdelijke bestanden. (vooral dingen als openoffice, mozilla,...)

----------

## Supox

He rick, mocht je nog zoiets als ccache geinstalleerd hebben, dan zou je even moeten kijken welke directory voor de opslag van ccache-data wordt gebruikt. In het verleden had ccache de "handige" neiging om bij mij data in /root/.ccache/<data> op te slaan. En andere mogelijkheid is dat je toevallig in /etc/make.conf nog de optie buildpkg bij features is opgegeven. D.w.z. er worden allemaal binaries gemaakt van programma's voor bijvoorbeeld opslag of backup, waar deze vervolgens komen te staan is mij niet helemaal duidelijk.

----------

## Rick

ik heb uiteindelijk de nieuwe install maar gedaan op een 4,5gig part

hij draait nu goed alleen heb ik nog een klein x probleempje, draait alleen op 800x600 en als ik hem op 1024x768 zet dan zegt ie no screens found mja dat los ik nog wel op

en ccache had ik niet geinstalleerd omdat ik al bang was voor te weinig hd ruimte

----------

## wHAcKer

zeker dat je horiz en vertical refresh rate goed staan in je XF86Config?

moet je instellen naar de waarden die in het boekje van je scherm staan (of op internet) (bvb 50-200 en 30-130)

----------

## Rick

ik heb het inmiddels al opgelost, ik had de verkeerde gpudriver gekozen dus werkte het niet helemaal goed.

----------

